# Speaker/System set up with XYZ Pro Room Analyzer-



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

There used to be a thread with a link to a paper that went into very detailed room calibration using the XTZ Pro Room Analyzer. I can't seem to find it anymore. Does anybody have an info on where it might be?


----------



## culliganman (Dec 23, 2016)

Is this it?

http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/20...ow-to-use-parametric-eq-to-flatten-your-html/


----------



## culliganman (Dec 23, 2016)

Here's another one I have saved:

http://www.acousticfrontiers.com/20...ion-101-speaker-levels-distances-and-su-html/


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the links, they aren't the one I remember, but they have very good information. Thanks!


----------

